# Matchmover Pro 4



## btopf (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ich hab eine Frage zu den automatic Tracking Einstellungen im Matchmover Pro 4. Was versteht man unter dem Punkt Displacement Range bzw. was kann man da einstellen?

Danke

mfg
btopf


----------



## meta_grafix (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

zu einem so teuren Produkt gibt's auch ein Handbuch.

Gruß


----------



## btopf (17. Mai 2006)

danke für deine Intellektuelle Antwort. 
Aber wenn du die Dokumentation gelesen hast kannst du mir sicher sagen auf welcher Seite das erklärt wird!


----------



## chmee (18. Mai 2006)

[Offtopic] @Metagrafix: Revolutionär, die Idee mit der BG Farbe im Ava.
Sorry, geklaut 

Zum Thema:
btopf - Ich möchte davon ausgehen, dass Du das Handbuch hast, ich habe
es nämlich auch nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Handbuch zu Matchmover
eine HTML_FAQ ist, ergo wird da alles auch drinstehen.

Aber um Dir unser Wohlwollen zu zeigen, hier zumindest ein Link in das weite
Netz mit vielerlei Infos und Tutorials:
http://www.realviz.com/products/encyclopedia.php?product=mpro

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (19. Mai 2006)

Hi,

einen freien Tracker mit genügend Doku gibt's hier. Einen kostengünstigen Tracker mit ausreichend Tutorials gibt's hier.

Gruß


----------



## btopf (20. Mai 2006)

Um nocheinmal auf das eigentliche thema zurück zu kommen.
Steht in diesen Dokumentationen oder Tutorials irgendwo was Displacement Range ist bzw was sie im Matchmover Pro bedeutet? 
Nein! also was sollen diese ganzen links dann?


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2006)

Deine freundliche Art zeugt von einer Art Wut oder Verzweifelung.....

Im Grunde genommen müsste die "Displacemet Range" Folgendes bedeuten:

Tatsache 1 - Ein Punkt der getrackt wird, bewegt sich von Frame zu Frame.
Tatsache 2 - Matchmover versucht, Diesem zu folgen

Annahme - Die Displacement Range scheint der Toleranzwert zu sein, mit
welchem das Programm diesen Trackingpunkt bei starker Bewegung
noch als Solchen erkennen soll.

Wie ich gerade auf der Seite von Realviz sehe, ist dieser Wert in px und/oder % anzugeben. Link

Dann scheint es das zu sein. Viel Glück, chmee


----------



## btopf (20. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Anwort die hat mir weiter geholfen!

Tut leid für meine Ausdrucksweise aber ich war schon etwas verzweifelt !


----------



## meta_grafix (20. Mai 2006)

Moin,

@btopf
Wenn Du jetzt nicht meht verzweifelt bist, dann schildere dem Forum bitte, wie Dir die Antwort von chmee geholfen hat.

Gruß


----------



## btopf (24. Mai 2006)

War für eine schriftliche Arbeit von nöten!


----------

